# Crazy & Possibly Stupid- Ground Filet Mignon Burger



## pellethead13 (Mar 30, 2015)

I know I know, the butcher gave me the stink eye when I asked him to grind a few smaller filet's....But being cooped up the last 3-4 days working from home has made me a little crazy.....

As far as the burger and fixins goes:  I used 3/4 of the Filet Mignon and 1/4 of 80/20 chuck to help keep it together.  Kept it nice and simple, olive oil, cracked peppercorn & sea salt. As far as the fixins I wanted to keep that somewhat simple as well as not to overdress the filet mignon.  Used a Telera roll which I never heard of but is supposedly similar to Brioche buns, smoked chipotle gouda, red onion, arugula and whipped up a curry powder/cayenne mayo sauce. 

Smoked the burgers on a GMG @ 220F with hickory for 30 minutes and finished them in the pan to medium rare.  I would have finished the burgers on the GMG but this was so last minute and I didn't have time to clean the grease plate off and feared a grease smoke/fire if I cranked it up to 450F+. 













ground filet.jpg



__ pellethead13
__ Mar 30, 2015


















IMG_1653.JPG



__ pellethead13
__ Mar 30, 2015


















IMG_1656.jpg



__ pellethead13
__ Mar 30, 2015


















IMG_1660.jpg



__ pellethead13
__ Mar 30, 2015


















IMG_1661.jpg



__ pellethead13
__ Mar 30, 2015






The burger took a nice lighter smoke flavor to it and the meat was delicate, paired with a shot of bourbon (during the smoke) and a glass of Oregon Pinot Noir :)  Delicious no doubt but not sure I would repeat using filet mignon based on cost only, just a random idea that I wanted to try and didn't see any similar posts and thought I would share. 

Cheers,

-Rosh from the Pacific Northwest


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm torn. Half of me wants to applaud your devil may care attitude toward an expensive cut of beef. The other half wants to slap you for crimes against nature. In any case, I'm sure it was a delicious burger. the next time you're in the mood to grind up twenty dollar bills, try ribeyes. The additional fat will likely give the burger more flavor. 
Great job, I do like your thinking.


----------



## frijole smoke (Mar 31, 2015)

A little fast and loose with the word "probably".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I love doing fillets on the grill with a quick sear on each side and then to the plate.  The hamburger killed me...then I saw the cheese covering all that beefy goodness.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But I will admit you get an A for creativity.  Sometimes you have to think outside the box.  And I will admit I find myself wondering how they tasted.  :)


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah , if I had the extra $20. , I'd try that , but too much for just a Burger. I'm leaning toward Road kill.


----------



## so ms smoker (Mar 31, 2015)

I recently read that most top chefs found filet was the most overrated cut of beef because of price/lack of fat/ lack of flavor. I would not know because I can't afford to find out!

  Mike


----------



## timberjet (Mar 31, 2015)

I think you might have won the most expensive cheeseburger on the planet so far for 2015. lol. I bet it was good though. I did almost shed a tear when you said you cut it with regular hamburger though. Kind of makes me want to grind up that 3 inch thick ribeye I have been saving in the freezer for a special occasion and make taco meat. Not.


----------



## dingo007 (Apr 3, 2015)

Awesome!....I love it!...Cost has  no bearing on research I say..

.I've pretty much ground every cut of beef in the search for my perfect burger. My personal favorite is a rump/bacon blend followed closely by brisket...fwiw


----------

